# Bisou's 'new' hair cut



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Well a few weeks ago, I decided that I was going to groom Bisou myself as I just cannot trust local groomers to be clean here...so I went out and bought some fancy Japanese steel scissors, clippers..and tried my 'best'. 

Sadly I cut Bisou on her tummy!!! She didn't even flinch or move or squirm..which made me cry more (that she was so brave and trusted me so much not to cry out when she was cut). I did cry though..for 2 days!!! It was super tramutic for me. I had Bisou bandaged up with gauze around her middle and her hair was all chopped up!!

So last Friday, I took her into our Vet's office for an appt..and had her groomed there. I brought in her Pure Paws shampoo/conditioner etc- and they let me help wash her and I could watch her being groomed. Here is her new hair cut, which I love on her. It's very simple and so much better than what I could have done. I guess I'm a slow learner on hair cutting...but I'll get there!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> Well a few weeks ago, I decided that I was going to groom Bisou myself as I just cannot trust local groomers to be clean here...so I went out and bought some fancy Japanese steel scissors, clippers..and tried my 'best'.
> 
> Sadly I cut Bisou on her tummy!!! She didn't even flinch or move or squirm..which made me cry more (that she was so brave and trusted me so much not to cry out when she was cut). I did cry though..for 2 days!!! It was super tramutic for me. I had Bisou bandaged up with gauze around her middle and her hair was all chopped up!!
> 
> So last Friday, I took her into our Vet's office for an appt..and had her groomed there. I brought in her Pure Paws shampoo/conditioner etc- and they let me help wash her and I could watch her being groomed. Here is her new hair cut, which I love on her. It's very simple and so much better than what I could have done. I guess I'm a slow learner on hair cutting...but I'll get there!!!


 
I just love Bisou's cut and she looks adorable. :wub: Thank you Andrea, i'm making an appointment for Noelle to get groomed this week and that's the cut i want for her. She has such cottony hair that if you look at it wrong it matts up and with it being so cold here for Florida that means more sweaters and more matts. :angry:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just love Bisou!! She couldn't be any cuter!

I know it must have been so sad when you cut her - but it was by an accident and she knew that! 
I once grazed Milo's paw with a slicker brush


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no!! Poor Bisou - I'm sure she knows that you didn't mean it, she's so brave. 

I love her nw haircut - as always, Bisou looks beautiful! I'm sure you will do a great job on her - at least you have a cooperative little pup to work on - now had it been Aolani, fughettaboutit!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

You bet that you will get there.

Don't beat yourself up for cutting - sweet Bisou- fluffs have a way of knowing how much we love them.

I think that Bisou looks devine! I, too, am going to learn to groom my kidz - (my husband has hired someone to come here, to our home, and give me many lesson's for many weeks, perhaps you could find someone in Shanghi to come to you.)

Best wishes,

~Allie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she looks beautiful:wub: it made me tear up thinking of her sitting there after you accidently snipped her, that's something Matilda would do. Accidents happen please don't be hard on yourself. I'm glad your vet helped with her grooming, Bisou is a real treasure, she's adorable:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Debbie- I bet Noelle is going to look great in her new cut!! Please post some photos when it's done!!

thanks everyone. Even my husband was like "What???" when he came home and saw little Bisou all bandaged up. I had to run to the corner pharmacy and buy gauze, anti-bacterial stuff, iodine. I tried to tell them (in my poor Mandarin) that it was for my dog but they looked at me like I was kwazy. 

Allie-great idea about hiring someone to come to my house and teach me. That's very doable here!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Bisou looks adorable, Andrea. I love her haircut. And about that accidental little tummy tuck ... you are not the first to do that and you won't be the last! I really think it hurts us more than them.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no!! I hope Bisou's tummy is feeling better now, and her new haircut looks great!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Andrea, Bisou looks adorable! :aktion033: She is much more patient then my four munchkins who would have yelled at me the moment I even came close to their skin!!! Bisou is very trusting....:wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg she looks precious !! sorry bout the cut on the tummy im sure she knew it wasnt on purpose. i think she looks great!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bisou's clip looks great! I love it! There's not much you could do to make that girl look anything but beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh bisou looks cute in her new hair cut....:goof:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Bisou looks adorable!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh she looks super cute in that new do!:wub: I love it...it looks similar to how Rocky looks now. He had a super short cut that I didn't ask for a couple of weeks ago, but now it's filling in nicely and his chicken legs are disappearing. I love that you even tried...I'm too scared, someday..maybe.



iheartbisou said:


> Well a few weeks ago, I decided that I was going to groom Bisou myself as I just cannot trust local groomers to be clean here...so I went out and bought some fancy Japanese steel scissors, clippers..and tried my 'best'.
> 
> Sadly I cut Bisou on her tummy!!! She didn't even flinch or move or squirm..which made me cry more (that she was so brave and trusted me so much not to cry out when she was cut). I did cry though..for 2 days!!! It was super tramutic for me. I had Bisou bandaged up with gauze around her middle and her hair was all chopped up!!
> 
> So last Friday, I took her into our Vet's office for an appt..and had her groomed there. I brought in her Pure Paws shampoo/conditioner etc- and they let me help wash her and I could watch her being groomed. Here is her new hair cut, which I love on her. It's very simple and so much better than what I could have done. I guess I'm a slow learner on hair cutting...but I'll get there!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a cute cut for Bisou,she looks adorable.:wub: So sorry about the accident. Sometimes even the professional groomers will have an accident. I'm so scared of cutting Boo & Hannah,I always use the comb attachments on the clippers. Even my little belly clippers have little attachment combs.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh doesn't Bisou look beautiful in her new haircut. Don't be so hard on yourself about your slip up while grooming her. You didn't do it on purpose. I know how you must have felt and understand but forgive yourself. Bisou loves you and knows you love her. I'm sure she'd forgotten it while you were still crying over it. She is such a beauty and a little sweetheart.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Andrea, you did a wonderful job with Bisou's new hair cut. Maybe Bisou didn't really feel the accidental slip with the scissors/clippers? I know I have accidently cut myself while shaving my legs and didn't feel it. 

Bisou looks adorable as ever!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone! The scary thing about cutting her on her tummy, is that the skin expands there to a huge hole. So the space expanded to about a dime size! My Vet said that the skin does that there. I did buy some clippers too with an attachment. That's the 'comb'? I need to check out a video on how to use them. I'm way too nervous to try the scissors again!

Marie- the photo isn't my cut but a groomers at the Vet's office. My cut was really choppy and not nice..although only on one side.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh she looks just adorable.

I cut Milly once, before I got my clippers. Milly didnt flinch or cry either, which like you made me feel even worse.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw sweet Bisou is DARLING in her new cut. :wub: And you're not alone Andrea. Given time I think that most of us who groom our own babies have done something we want to cry over...even years later. When I first started grooming my babies, I nicked Zoe right below her eye while trimming around her eyes. I'm sooooo thankful that I did not harm her actual eye!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Bisou looks so darling in her new haircut! Thumbs up! 

Hope her tummy is doing better very soon! Send her a quick recovery and big kisses from us! 

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Andrea - I'm so sorry that happened with Bisou - reminds me of things I did when my son was a baby. A little slip, an oops and you feel so bad, but they're usually just fine. I can't even cut my own bangs so I'm just not going that route with tyler Glad you got her into the vet's groomer. She looks adorable.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

There's my little Bisou!! Stunning! :wub:Gorgeous! :wub:Her haircut looks great!

I can't believe you are still thinking about that little accident....it's been so long! You are the best mommy ever!!!!!! End of story! You will get the grooming down in no time....Meanwhile, your vet does a nice job!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't feel bad or alone. I nipped a little maltese years ago when I was new to grooming too. Yes, you feel badly but knowing it wasn't on purpose means you forgive yourself. We all know those sweet babies forgive us easily.  Love her new do!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think she looks adorable on her new haircut! She looks so soft and cuddly.

I cut Chloe a little too close last week while shaving her stomach and didn't realize it until I seen some blood...she never let me know that I cut her and like you I felt horrible.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww, little Bisou looks so beautiful in her new cut!!:wub:
i know what you mean Andrea, i hate it when stuff like that happens, so glad she's ok!!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG I love your Bisou. She is adorable. 

Don't beat yourself up about cutting her. You were only trying to do the best for her. I did that once to my Bichon. I felt terrible, it spread like you said Bisous did.  even pros make mistakes, from razor burn to nicks. My daughter got a pedicure a few weeks ago and got a good nick that bled like crazy. When my son was very little a hairdresser really nicked his ear and it was pouring with blood.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Bisou looks amazing!!! Love her beautiful face. Dont be too hard on yourself, I know it is easier said then done...we love our babies so much! I once nicked Mia too and I cried for a day.....it is harder on us then our babies!! I love Bisou's new do, she looks fabulous!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love her hair cut :wub: she is adorable and please don't be hard on yourself. It was just a lil accident and I am sure Bisou forgave you the second it happened - I am sure she got tones of kisses/cuddles and love from her mommy and that she is all good. Please also give her my kisses :wub:
hugs
Kat


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What an absolute doll little Bisou is! I missed seeing her cute little face!! Xoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Andrea you did a great job! I'm sure Bisou didn't react to her boo boo b/c she didn't want to worry you. She loves you so much!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Bisou is so pretty pretty. Give yourself a pat on the back you tried to groom and you will be fine. I am a scaredy cat plus I have a squirmer...lol . Happy Holidays and enjoy Bisou.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bisou looks adorable!! 

Know how you feel, I have done the same thing to my two when I was clipping them.
It breaks your heart, but I think they forgive us as they know we are trying our best.

Happy holidays!!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Great haircut!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Bisou looks so sweet in her haircut.
She knows that it was an accident and that you would never hurt her.


----------

